# Exercising



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

Sweettooth workout session


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

:nod: Cool video,Love the Manny


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

fliptasciouz said:


> Sweettooth workout session


That was funny, fliptasciouz!
Hey, why don't you make a feeding video for us starring your Manny.

Regards,


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Awesome video, man - looks like he enjoys his workout


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I like your manny.... cool video


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice video. Mannys are pretty cool looking fish.


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

yep i'll do that next earlier today i just recently fed him this morning so i will get to that next time maybe within 2-3 days.

Anyways do you guys do the same too? Its really fun when your ps follows you so much then lost its breath when it gets tired.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

harrykaa said:


> fliptasciouz said:
> 
> 
> > Sweettooth workout session
> ...
























Awesome Manny


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

hes he generally aggressive? does he eat much?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

fliptasciouz said:


> Anyways do you guys do the same too?[snapback]1078235[/snapback]​


My Manny is not nearly as much of a show off as your fish is: he loves to attack my finger and anything else I move in front of his tank, but he's not actively following it like your Manny does: mine prefers to sit in the middle, follow my finger with his eyes, and then launch a sudden attack...


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

:laugh: Cool video







Exercise video for your piranha ... to the left now
... swim, swim now to the right ... swim, swim and repeat!!


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Cool vid. My sanchezi is like that, sort of a urge to attack.


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

corbypete said:


> hes he generally aggressive? does he eat much?
> [snapback]1078282[/snapback]​


Yes he's quite an animal, and he does feed an enormous amount of food but i've 
been lessened his meals and i try to keep him in shape as much as ai can with extra
filtration.



Judazzz said:


> fliptasciouz said:
> 
> 
> > Anyways do you guys do the same too?[snapback]1078235[/snapback]​
> ...


That's what amaze me about piranhas they all have different temperament and i'm fortunate mine as interative that i hoped to be



Red Eyes said:


> :laugh: Cool video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol maybe i'll get my manny to represent tai bo commercials











eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> Cool vid. My sanchezi is like that, sort of a urge to attack.
> [snapback]1078289[/snapback]​


Well after doing this million time i don't think he does this to attack i believe he's playing with me


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

fliptasciouz said:


> Well after doing this million time i don't think he does this to attack i believe he's playing with me


HHmmmm...ok then, now do one with your hand inside the tank and we'll see if hes playing or not









Excellent video though, hope I get as lucky when I get my manny


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

sweet video, how much for a gym membership?


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

greebo said:


> fliptasciouz said:
> 
> 
> > Well after doing this million time i don't think he does this to attack i believe he's playing with me
> ...


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

kool


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice vid and nice manny


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

That is the first manny i have seen finger chase all the ones i have seen are quite shy.

Very nice mannie


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I feel bad when i do that too much to my eigenmanni. He tries to bite through the glass and thus rubs his chin on the glass. I try not to do that too much.


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

greebo said:


> fliptasciouz said:
> 
> 
> > Well after doing this million time i don't think he does this to attack i believe he's playing with me
> ...


Nah he's afraid of my hands when its inside, it boggles me though he wont attack but hes aware that the only time i place my hands in there is for cleaning his crib.



marco said:


> sweet video, how much for a gym membership?
> [snapback]1078371[/snapback]​


 depends how long your p's can last?











waspride said:


> I feel bad when i do that too much to my eigenmanni. He tries to bite through the glass and thus rubs his chin on the glass. I try not to do that too much.
> [snapback]1078997[/snapback]​


Well mine rubs his chin when i'm there playing with him, but my glass are always clean because of my wonderful pleco so my manny won't develop chimple on his chin


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

nice vid, my rhom does exactly the same but he rarely does it to me only my mate, when hes by the tank playing ps2.Its cool to see i think u have a badass manny there coz hes trying to eat the hand who feeds him.My rhom loves me too much so he tries to eat my mates instead.That is a cool manny!


----------

